

Exandr: a new web service to showcase your ebooks library in your living room - plpp
http://www.exandr.com

======
ljk
what if you have too many printed posters and have to stack them, then you
can't search for it by checking the spine!

~~~
DanBC
It prints a single poster with a QR code.

But your comment leads to a different idea: a service that generates book
spines. You can auto-alphabetise them or sort however you like. That "shelf"
is then printed.

~~~
plpp
Indeed you print a single poster. When you'll add new books, your library will
be automatically updated without printing a new poster.

